# Alubook et taches blanches??,



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

J'aimerais savoir si il y a des personnes qui ont acheté un Alubook dés sa sortie et qui n'ont pas encore eut de problèmes d'écran???
Pour le moment je n'ai rien distingué de précis...sur fond blanc avec pixelcheck par contre sur fond noir j'ai des zones plus clair..mais j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit des taches...
Deuxiement je voulais savoir si ceux qui ont changé l'écran, la qualité de l'écran est elle nettement mieux?


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2004)

J'ai acheté un des premiers PB15" alu et pensais jusqu'à maintenant ne pas avoir de problème de taches blanches. J'avais juste 2 zones un peu blanchâtres. Maintenant je vois clairement 4 tâches blanches. Je vais contacter mon revendeur!!


----------



## nantucket (2 Février 2004)

C'est dingue, j'ai quand même l'impression que vraiment très très peu de machine sont sorti d'usine sans problème avant l'officialisation de ces tâches blanches. D'un point de vue global, on peut dire que le lancement de l'Alu 15'' a été une catastrophe...


----------



## NicoMac (2 Février 2004)

Mon collègue a acheté son PB 15" en même temps que moi début octobre. Il n'a à ce jour eu aucun problème de tâche ou d'illumination.


----------



## Nathalex (2 Février 2004)

Il est vrai que j'aimerais aussi avoir des échos sur ceux qui se sont lancés dans la réparation (qualité, délais) parce que des taches blanches, j'en ai mais que j'ai un peu trop besoin de mon ordi.....


----------



## NicoMac (2 Février 2004)

Moins de 24 heures pour le changement de mon écran chez MacRepair à Genève. Service impeccable et équipe extrêmement serviable !


----------



## Nathalex (2 Février 2004)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Moins de 24 heures pour le changement de mon écran chez MacRepair à Genève. Service impeccable et équipe extrêmement serviable !



Une raison de plus de regretter de ne pas être plus proche de la Suisse ???


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

sous garantie heureusement mais je te raconte pas le prix hors garantie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chuis méchant je sais ...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Vaut mieux prendre Applecare avec un PWB en ce moment....


----------



## 2-fre (27 Juillet 2004)

POUR INFO

Un PWB G4 déposé pour blem de tache blanche sur ecran (Apple Care Place Boulnois), le mac est déposé le 5 juillet, le tech a la reception me confirme la reparation entre 5 et 10 jours ouvrable, je lui fait répeter 3x.

A ce jour (le 27 Juillet) tjrs rien, Apple est en rupture de Stock sur le ecran 15"


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juillet 2004)

Ah bon??? En plus j'arrive a la fin de mon année de garantié et j'hésite a prendre Apple Care comme a priori je ne vois toujours pas de taches blanches


----------



## Amophis (28 Juillet 2004)

Un conseil n'hésites pas pour l'Apple Care, perso avec le prix de nos machines, et le prix des pièces détachées, ça vaut le coup.


Imagine une panne 1 mois après la fin de la garantie.... De plus, les 15 n'ont pas que les taches: clavier qui se décollent, marques sur l'écran....

Après, c'est toi le chef


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juillet 2004)

Je crois que je vais le prendre alors mais j'ai acheté mon PWB en Septembre alors je peux prendre l'Apple care en septembre ou alors en aout


----------



## Mulder (29 Juillet 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> clavier qui se décollent, marques sur l'écran....


C'est à dire ?  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Amophis (29 Juillet 2004)

Non, je veux dire par là, qu'après m'être balladé sur de nombreux forums, les macs (comme les autres ordinateurs) ne sont pas épargnés par les pannes. Donc l'apple care s'impose (d'autant plus pour un PB).


Combien de message j'ai pu lire de personnes qui était heureux d'avoir prix l'Apple Care car leur écran venait de lacher (pour info je croix qu'un écran 15" coûte plus de 1000¤  ).

De plus lors d'une éventuelle revente, le client entre un PB avec et sans Apple Care, il choisira celui avec (les deux machines au même prix j'entend..).

Encore une fois, les soucis existent mais j'ai eu vent de soucis énorme aussi sur une série Acer par ex. sauf que la communauté Mac étant plus importante que celle d'Acer, ben les pb des autres constructeurs passent presque inaperçus.


----------



## 2-fre (29 Juillet 2004)

l'APPLE CARE (garantie de 3 ans) prend obligatoirement effet a partir de la date d'achat.


----------



## Mulder (29 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais le prendre alors mais j'ai acheté mon PWB en Septembre alors je peux prendre l'Apple care en septembre ou alors en aout


Ça reviendra au même pour la garantie qui prendra effet à la date d'achat du PowerBook, comme il est dit plus haut.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

'tain quand j'ai vu le titre de ce sujet je me suis dis : "nan ils ne font pas ça sur leurs alubooks quand même?"


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2004)

RAS ! Ecran impec.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juillet 2004)

Mais pour moi ca change tout, c'est une question de sous...j'aurais plus les moyens de prendre Apple Care en septembre


----------



## chagregel (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain quand j'ai vu le titre de ce sujet je me suis dis : "nan ils ne font pas ça sur leurs alubooks quand même?"



Je t'ai dit de pas trainer ici toi  :mouais:  tu es WANTED     :rateau:


----------



## 2-fre (5 Août 2004)

suite a un depo de PWB 15"" pour des blem de tache le 5 Juillet, a ce jour 5 Aout, tjrs pas d'ecran dispo en stock. APPLE s'apprete a faire un programme de changement de PWB complet.

CONTROLE QUALITE ET SAV, CA CHIE CHEZ LA POMME

suite au prochain episode...


----------



## benout (5 Août 2004)

Oh non merde! J'allais justement me décider à envoyer le mien qui a le pb depuis le début (fin septembre 2003)... C'est quoi cette histoire de changement de machine? On peut espérer avoir un 1,5Ghz à la place 
Je suis preneur pour l'avancé des évenements...Je ne pourrais pas laisser le PB un mois chez eux...ça c'est sur.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Août 2004)

C'est bon a savoir surtout que ca va faire 1 an que j'ai le PWB


----------



## 2-fre (6 Août 2004)

Ba en gros pour tous ceux qui on des taches sur leur ecran, c le moment ou jamais de ce manifesté.

vue le manque d'ecran en stock, APPLE vous remplace la machine.

ATTENTION :

pour ma part je suis tj en attente d'un mvt de la part d'Apple...... J'vous tiens au courant

@+ les makeux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

ca va revenir cher a apple tout ca... 1 alubook acheté... le 2eme offert !

   :mouais:


----------



## benout (7 Août 2004)

Non mais serieux. Ca veut dire que si j'appelle le SAV pour qu'ils viennent chercher mon Powerbook, ils viendront avec un tout neuf et moi je leur rends le vieux?
Quelqu'un a-t-il deja fait l'experience d'un tel programme de remplacement.? Se peut il qu'ils gardent le powerbook en Hollande jusqu'à l'arrivée de stock d'écrans?


----------



## 2-fre (10 Août 2004)

Bon suite a un eniemme appel chez APPLE CARE. en faite le programme de changement total de la machine pour cause de tache sur ecran, cause que pas d'ecran en stock, C QUE DU PIPO.

La personne de l'APPLE CARE que j'ai eu au tel ma raconté un jolie PIPO pour me faire patienter.

Donc on se resume

- CONTROLE QUALITE EN SORTIE D'USINE = 0/20
- TENUS DES DELAIS DE REPARATION = 0/20
- DISPO DES PIECES DETACHÉS = 0/20
- INFORAMTION CLIENT = 0/20

Sortie des effets d'annonce dont seule APPLE a le secret ca deconne grave dans la pomme... Ya un vers

A ce jour (10-08-04) mon PWB est en cours de validation de la reparation (en hollande) des que la reparation est valide, les hollandais renvoyent la machine a Paris (Place Boulnois) et quand Place boulnois sera decider, on me previendra pour venir chch la machine. P'TAIN c pas GAGNER


----------



## vincmyl (10 Août 2004)

Fallait pas rêver ca aurait été trop beau.... :love:


----------



## benout (10 Août 2004)

ouais bah moi j'attends UPS maintenant...je dois leur donner le PWB. Je vous préviens! Si jamais je ne le revois pas dans moins d'un mois, je prends le thalys et je vais le chercher moi même! non mais oh!!


----------



## Gullyver (11 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un pourrait préciser ce qu'est le phenomène des tâches blanches car sur le mien lors du démarrage, pendant la page grise, je vois 3 grosses taches blanches en bas de l'ecran mais quand j'arrive sur le bureau, cela ne se voit plus... Est ce que je dois m'en inquiéter où est ce que tout le monde à ses differences d'éclairage de l'ecran lors du demarrage?


Merci


----------



## Hyris (11 Août 2004)

> Quelqu'un pourrait préciser ce qu'est le phenomène des tâches blanches?


 Tres bonne question parce que moi aussi au demarage ou sur fond bland je vois 3 petites taches blanches au centre de l'ecran 
 Et vu la qualité du sav d'apple est ce que vous pensez que la fnac change l'ecran quand il on a une garanti avec eux???
 merci


----------



## 2-fre (11 Août 2004)

allez voire ca
http://www.macfixit.com/staticpages/index.php?page=20031124074841479

et ca
http://www.macfixit.com/images/whitespots.jpg

En faite ce sont des zones bien delimiter plus clair, ca ce voir super bien sur un fond avec une couleur clair, voir blanc et c pas au demarrage, c tous le temps ;-(
C pas vraiment geant pour bosser, mais c un peu enervant.

Si vous checker la photo, j'avais une tache en zone 3 et un granulat (comme si y'avait d'la neige) en 2

Il ya plusiseur version a ce probleme, principalement sur les 15" - 1,25

pour en savoir plus faite rech sur Google - "Apple white spot"


----------



## Hyris (11 Août 2004)

ah ba la j'ai tres peur car quand je fait descendre l'image j'ai bien les whitespots au endroit 1,2,3,4
qu'est ce que je dois faire apple care, fnac ??? ca va s'agraver ???


----------



## benout (11 Août 2004)

Pour ma part j'ai attendu quelques semaines avant de voir apparaitre puis s'aggraver les taches blanches...Ce n'est pas trop genant au quotidien, mais c'est un peu les boules sur une machine comme ca...ne serait ce que par principe. donc j'ai attendu le plus longtemps possible avant de me decider à l'envoyer chez apple. si tu passes par la fnac, je crois que c'est la même chose. Ils ne font que l'intermediaire entre apple et toi. Et si apple n'a pas d'ecran, la fnac n'en aura pas...ça c'est certain...Mon PWB part vendredi avec UPS......Let us pray


----------



## appleman (11 Août 2004)

CA fait un peu peur tous ces problemes! je voulais m'acheter un PB 15" dans le mois mais est ce que ces problemes ont été corrigés depuis ou n'ont t'ils lieu que sur des PB achetés avt la REV de mai?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Août 2004)

J'espere qu'ils ont été corrigés tous ves pb :mouais:


----------



## 2-fre (12 Août 2004)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai attendu quelques semaines avant de voir apparaitre puis s'aggraver les taches blanches...Ce n'est pas trop genant au quotidien, mais c'est un peu les boules sur une machine comme ca...ne serait ce que par principe. donc j'ai attendu le plus longtemps possible avant de me decider à l'envoyer chez apple. si tu passes par la fnac, je crois que c'est la même chose. Ils ne font que l'intermediaire entre apple et toi. Et si apple n'a pas d'ecran, la fnac n'en aura pas...ça c'est certain



JE CONFIRME


----------



## vincmyl (12 Août 2004)

Ben en fait c'est jamais tres clair avec Apple :mouais:


----------



## benout (12 Août 2004)

Ca y'est, le PWB est parti avec UPS. Pour l'instant tout va bien.
J'espere que je pourrai vous donner de bonnes nouvelles rapidement.
Benout


----------



## vincmyl (12 Août 2004)

Ok tiens nous au courant


----------



## 2-fre (13 Août 2004)

Enfin apres 1 mois et demi d'attente, j'ai enfin recup mon PWB, avec nouvel ecran... sans taches... pourvu que ca dur.


----------



## benout (13 Août 2004)

Félicitations! J'espere juste que ça prendra moins de temps pour le mien...au pire j'acheterai un 17 pouces à la Fnac que je leur rendrai 15 jours après...(oui je sais c'est mal...)


----------



## hrsg (14 Août 2004)

:hein:  :sick:   

Quelle horreur, mon AluBook qui va souffler sa première bougie vient d'avoir des tâches blanches!!! Moi qui en prend énormément soin!!!

Je l'ai acheté à l'AppleExpo 2003... Tout marchait parfaitement et maintenant des tâches blanches!!! Un peu partout et qui se voient pas mal!

Je vais l'envoyer en garantie, je pense qu'il n'y a aucun problème?!
Je vous tiens au courant...

Applus


----------



## benout (14 Août 2004)

en meme temps vaut mieux que tu t'en rendes compte maintenant que dans un mois...quand tout cela t'aurait couté le prix d'un ecran...bon courage.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Août 2004)

Tu me fous les boules, le mien aussi va souffler ses premieres bougies :mouais:


----------



## birkyboy (15 Août 2004)

bonjour je suis stupefais de voir que en fait je suis loin d'etre le seul d'avoir ce probleme.
J ai achete a la FNAC un alu 15 pouces combo en sep 2003. trois semaines apres l achat un petite tache est apparues et de mois en mois cela c'est generalise en une sorte de carre qui entourerais la pomme qui est de lautre cote de l ecran. j ai appele en novembre de lannee derniere apple redirigé sur le canda. apres avoir ete pris pour un con par la teleopratrice elle a decide de depecher une boite pour l envoyer a amasterdam et le mek de ups est arrive un matin. je lui est pas donné car j ai pas mal de soft  hum non acheter dans le disque dur. alors il me fallait vider le disque voire meme reinstaller os x nu. et puis je ne suis toujours pas arrivé à me separer de ma machine depuis je lai fait tombé deux trois fois. 
la garantie arrive a sa fin le mois prochain il faut que je l envois dare dare mais j ai peur de lattente deja lanne derniere il y a avais  3 semaine d attente apres il parrais que c'est apsse a 3j mais bon je doute. 

quelqu'un en as une idee?

a au fait j ai dezoné mon dvd j ai demander si cela faisais sauter la guarantie, le mek de l apple store de chiczgo ma dit en theorie oui mais bon il vont pas scruter tout l ordi . il s attachent a change l ecran c'est.
j'espere qu il a raison.


----------



## benout (15 Août 2004)

Ouais non t'inquiète pas mec, c'est pas la CIA la bas. Ils ont pas vraiment le droit de fouiller dans ton contenu..et puis effectivement j'pense qu'ils ont bien autre chose à faire. Ils vont changer l'ecran..en combien de tems ça c'est le grand mystère...mais bon...ça a son charme


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Me distes pas que les écrans ont une durée de vie de 1 an :mouais:


----------



## itommy (16 Août 2004)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Ca y'est, le PWB est parti avec UPS. Pour l'instant tout va bien.
> J'espere que je pourrai vous donner de bonnes nouvelles rapidement.
> Benout



Salut,
Et un de plus !
Moi aussi pb de taches sur mon pwb 15 acheté a Apple Expo en sept 2003
Ce matin on a rien voulu me dire sur le type de réparation ou échange On m'a juste donné un délai de 7 à 14 jours.
je vais recevoir un emballage pour le renvoyer par UPS, c'est dur de se séparer de sa machine.
 je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## benout (16 Août 2004)

Ma machine partie jeudi dernier avec UPS est en staut "In repair" aujour'dhui sur le suivi de reparation...A suivre..


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Ils tombent tous malades en meme temps


----------



## benout (17 Août 2004)

IL EST REVENU!!! A ma grande surprise, mon PWB est arrivé ce matin. Il n'etait parti que jeudi apres midi. Je n'ai pas encore testé la réparation...mais bon...Je pense donc que les ecrans ont du arriver la bas. J'espere pour vous tous que vous aurez autant de chance.
@+++
Benout


----------



## vincmyl (17 Août 2004)

Tu nous tiens au courant pour l'écran


----------



## koba (18 Août 2004)

Houla vous mes faites peur ! Moi qui pensai acheter un powerbook 15" je suis refroidi. Vous savez s'ils ont changé l'écran avec la dernière mise à jour ?


----------



## Amophis (18 Août 2004)

Apparement les dernières rev. ne seraient pas touchées par ce problème de taches.

Enocre une fois, ce problème est connu d'Apple, il est pris en garantie, et ne concerne pas TOUS les PB achetés avant Avril 2004.


Voilà encore un exemple de l'utilité de l'extention de garnatie (AppleCare ou autre)


----------



## vincmyl (18 Août 2004)

Oui vu combien coute un écran plat :mouais:


----------

